# 20/20 bumping Detroit 1-8-7 on 3/1/2011



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

ABC threw in a one-off episode of 20/20 tonight 10pm with a Charlie Sheen interview. It's pre-empting some Detroit 1-8-7 program (to air later in March). 

Actually it messed me up a little because I have 20/20 in my SP and it bumped one of the two things I had scheduled for that time. I normally expect 20/20 on Fridays.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

This hasn't even shown up in my cable on-screen guide yet, but by now I would think most ppl know about this interview. I'm watching live anyways.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Unless the change gets into the TiVo program guide, this change will mess up Detroit 187 Season Passes, as the episode originally planned for tonight will end up not being recorded as it will appear to be a repeated episode within the last 28 days. Season Pass holders (like me) will need to explicitly record the actual showing.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Didn't show up in my guide data as of last night, but I admittedly don't know when my Tivos last connected. (I heard about this Sunday night though IIRC.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I was switching channels or something and noticed the Display said Detroit - and the TV was showing something really really stupid so yes, your SPs are messed up.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like this episode ("Stone Cold") is re-airing on 3/8. I had to manually mark it to record since my SP thinks it already got it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

When something like this happens is the PSIP information incorrect also?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

windracer said:


> Looks like this episode ("Stone Cold") is re-airing on 3/8. I had to manually mark it to record since my SP thinks it already got it.


I managed to manually cancel last week's scheduled recording of "Stone Cold", but I was surprised that it didn't want to record it this week.

Shouldn't it have picked it up since it doesn't think that I've seen it?


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I managed to manually cancel last week's scheduled recording of "Stone Cold", but I was surprised that it didn't want to record it this week.
> 
> Shouldn't it have picked it up since it doesn't think that I've seen it?


because you manually deleted it from your ToDo list, your TiVo thinks you clearly don't want to see the StoneCold episode.

I would've scheduled something else that so that the Stone Cold episode would get dropped in favor of the something else, and then delete the something else after it records. Then a few weeks later when the Stone Cold episode airs, your TiVo should pick it up. Of course if it's > 28 days later and you have your season pass set to new episodes only, it may still not work.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

When ABC started monkeying around with the Detroit 1-8-7 schedule, I changed my season pass to record "All (with duplicates)". No more 28 day rule shenanigans! I don't think ABC is going to show any repeats, so this works fine.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

My Series 2 TiVo recorded both the 20/20 and the reairing of this episode without any intervention on my part.  It was unexpected; instead of manipulating the to-do-list, I set up a new SP on a different TiVo -- which is something I have been meaning to do but hadn't yet -- and both tivos recorded it.


----------

